# Firefox 4.0 beta4

## lutzlustig

Hallo,

wollte mal den neuesten Firefox testen weil ich ein Browserspiel habe, welches auf Performance angewiesen ist.

Mit laymann habe ich "piczu" und "mozilla" hinzugefügt.

firefox-bin ist noch v4.0 beta 3 und da läuft beim Download was schief, Datei nicht gefunden.

Die Source-Version von Mozilla bekomme ich gar nicht zu Gesicht, da ist irgendwas maskiert, aber ich habe nichts gefunden. Wie mache ich das ebuild sichtbar?

Ciao

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

 *lutzlustig wrote:*   

> Die Source-Version von Mozilla bekomme ich gar nicht zu Gesicht, da ist irgendwas maskiert, aber ich habe nichts gefunden.

  Was gibt denn portage/emerge aus wenn du ihm explizit sagst du möchtest diese Version mergem?

also zb 

```
# emerge -av1 =www-client/firefox-Versionsangabe
```

----------

## lutzlustig

Danke, da hab ich nicht gesucht. 

```
!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=www-client/firefox-4.0_beta4_pre-r2" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- www-client/firefox-4.0_beta4_pre-r2 (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/local/portage/layman/mozilla/profiles/package.mask:

# These are experimental use with caution!!

```

----------

## Finswimmer

Nutze autounmask:

autounmask www-client/firefox-4.0_beta4_pre-r2

----------

